# Links oder rechtsfüßer?



## L_AIR (29. Juli 2007)

Welchen fuß habt ihr egtl beim biken vorne? ich hab links, lerne daher zZ an rechtsdrehungen


----------



## Bampedi (29. Juli 2007)

was ein sinnloser thread.

ich hab aber das bedürfnis alle zu informieren: 

links vorn, drehung nach rechts und links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (29. Juli 2007)

Oh du Alleskönner.


----------



## Bampedi (29. Juli 2007)

ich hab manchmal selber angst vor meinen skills.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (29. Juli 2007)

hehe wenn man nach der fußstellung geht dann mach ich alles falsch


----------



## Stirni (30. Juli 2007)

links vorne drehung nach links...bin ich jetz raus?


----------



## L_AIR (30. Juli 2007)

scheint ziemlich ausgeglichen zu sein, wobeis beim schreiben ja nich so is  linkshänder benutzen ihr gehirn mehr


----------



## Hamstar3 (1. August 2007)

ehrliche antwort?!?!

bei mir hält dat nich so genau  


@Udo_Unterbuchse: ich denke...da gehts mir genau so...oder?!?!






greetz Hamster#33


----------



## haro-biker (24. August 2007)

rechter fuß oben linker fuß unten geht dass auch


----------



## Raddon (24. August 2007)

So will ich dich mal einen Bunnyhop machen sehen.


----------



## Carl Johnson (24. August 2007)

dazu sag ich nur ... alle rechtsfüßigen die nach links drehen habens verkackt ... die grinden auf der antriebsseite und beschädigen sich bei verkackten grinds das kettenblatt und die kette selber 


...überzeugter linker-fuß-vorn-fahrer ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamseq (25. August 2007)

verdammt,  ich wusste lhd  bringt da auch nichts....


----------



## MasterOfBMX (25. August 2007)

Ich hab den rechten vorn. Isses dann besser nach rechts oder nach links zu drehen?


----------



## Pulle666 (25. August 2007)

@master mensch: dann nach links....


----------



## MasterOfBMX (25. August 2007)

ich hab noch ne blöde frage is egal welchen fuß man beim feeble vorne hat?
Weil ich kann bei einem Curb nur von einer Seite anfahren, und da hab ich den Fuß der aufm Curb ist hinten.


----------



## Bampedi (25. August 2007)

is doch egal welchen fuß man beim move wo hat. ob ihr den frontflip nun mitm einen fuß vorn macht oder mitm anderen, im endeffekt achtet eh jeder auf den trick.


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. August 2007)

ich hab alle 2 füße hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (26. August 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> is doch egal welchen fuß man beim move wo hat. ob ihr den frontflip nun mitm einen fuß vorn macht oder mitm anderen, im endeffekt achtet eh jeder auf den trick.



Man... manche Sachen gehen bei bestimmter Pedalstellung eben leichter..


----------



## Pulle666 (26. August 2007)

habn fuß beim feeble vorn...


----------



## gmozi (30. August 2007)

Linken Fuß vorne ... Drehung aber auch nach links. Grinds aber zZ nur mit der rechten Seite ?!?

Irgendwas läuft bei mir falsch


----------



## Stirni (30. August 2007)

bei mir genauso


----------



## Carl Johnson (30. August 2007)

ich finds hart irgenwelche tricks annaturle zu machen!

probiert mal, nen air in ner quater andersrum zu machen wie sonst, oder 180 oder sowas ... voll derb. allein n bunnyhop mim anderen fuß vorne xD


----------



## Benh00re (30. August 2007)

ja ey BMX 4 LIFE ALTA


----------



## gmozi (30. August 2007)

Carl Johnson schrieb:


> ich finds hart irgenwelche tricks annaturle zu machen!
> 
> probiert mal, nen air in ner quater andersrum zu machen wie sonst, oder 180 oder sowas ... voll derb. allein n bunnyhop mim anderen fuß vorne xD



Ich glaube eigentlich nicht mal, dass es so *schwer* ist ... ich glaube es ist vielmehr das Ungewohnte was einen den Trick nicht sauber ( oder gar nicht ) machen lässt. Vom Kopf her weiss man ja eigentlich was man machen muss, aber es fehlt einem dann einfach das Feeling dafür würde ich mal sagen.

Ich steh schon seitdem ich die ersten Bunnys gelernt habe mit dem Linken Fuß vorne, und das ist immerhin fast 17 Jahre her. Andersrum fühlts sich daher einfach nicht so richtig gut an


----------



## Romster77 (30. August 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ich glaube eigentlich nicht mal, dass es so *schwer* ist ... ich glaube es ist vielmehr das Ungewohnte was einen den Trick nicht sauber ( oder gar nicht ) machen lässt. Vom Kopf her weiss man ja eigentlich was man machen muss, aber es fehlt einem dann einfach das Feeling dafür würde ich mal sagen.
> 
> Ich steh schon seitdem ich die ersten Bunnys gelernt habe mit dem Linken Fuß vorne, und das ist immerhin fast 17 Jahre her. Andersrum fühlts sich daher einfach nicht so richtig gut an



Ach Gmozi du alter Hund werde im November 30, gell die Angewohnheiten immer. Naja solange unsere Knochen es noch mit machen. Ich kann das BMX fahren auch net lassen. Irgendwie ist das die Angewohnheit...... 

Grüße der alte Hund


----------



## The Main Event (2. September 2007)

ich fahr mit links vorne.. kann nur nach links drehen im sprung und spring bunny-/broncohops auch nur nach links

   <-- die smileys sind doch toll


----------



## P.2^^ (19. September 2007)

Was zur Hölle sind Bronco-Hops?!
Argh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

